# Animal Crossing City Folk DS and AC Nintendogs!



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

LIEK CANT W8 TO GET THEM!!11


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol wtf.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Lol wtf.


Inorite they said ac cf ds will have an opshun for grass and DLC every week and stuff!


----------



## Puckbean (Jun 27, 2009)

why would one of them have wifi but not the other?


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Righteous


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

Puckbean said:
			
		

> why would one of them have wifi but not the other?


The DS AC CF can use something similar to WIiConnect24 just for DLC, but no Wi-Fi.
Ninty said it will be just like the first AC.
The rating SHOULD be RP.


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jun 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Puckbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...so no friends to play with? D=


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2009)

wat


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 27, 2009)

Legit?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 28, 2009)

XArceus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's basically AC GCN for DS D:
@Crash: wut
@bittermeat: Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> @bittermeat: Yes.


NONONNOONONONONONON
:yay:


----------



## Rene (Jun 29, 2009)

lol, cool :')
i like the one with the dog ^^


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2009)

xeladude, I highly doubt this is legit.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

...Wait, none of you ACTUALLY believe this is legit, right?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

No don't believe it. They would have better front covers XD .


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 1, 2009)

those are terrible ideas


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

They are real!
I swear!


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> They are real!
> I swear!


Who told you?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 3, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's just trying to fool people.


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

Nintendo aren't this bad.


----------

